# IH 434 Hydraulic Problem



## tracfixx (May 8, 2012)

We have an IH 434. As soon as the tractor is started the three point linkage goes up & won't go back down until the engine is switched off. The control lever will stop and hold it from going down after the tractor is turned off. We have had it apart several times and replaced o-rings, and nothing appears to be stuck. We even have a repair manual but can't find anything in there on how to fix this. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

sounds like you have a check valve stuck , have you checked and changed all the filters and screens in the system?


----------



## tracfixx (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes we did, we finally got it fixed, the problem was with the orifice filter.


----------

